# Instant manicure-- Dry Nail Enamel Strips. Too good to be true?



## cardboardboxed (May 12, 2006)

This blows my mind! It's like nail polish strips, you peel it off, press it onto your nails, and that's all. It goes on dry so you don't have to wait for it to dry or anything! Sounds way too good to be true... how do you think it works?

From the site:*Peel. Press. Perfect. *

In an instant, experience a revolution at your fingertips - nail color that goes on dry. No streaks. No waiting. *Strips of real nail enamel, combined with base &amp; top coat that go on dry.* The set includes 16 dry nail strips, good for one manicure. Can be applied on acrylic nails - and, itâ€™s waterproof. Remove as usual with nail enamel remover. Instant Manicure gives you 14 days of shiny color and a perfect finish every time!

â€¢ Applies in minutes; removes in a snap with nail enamel remover.

â€¢ More chip-resistant than liquid nail enamel.

â€¢ Color that lasts up to 14 days."

Link:

http://shop.avon.com/avonshop/defaul...=19&amp;dept_id=79


----------



## LVA (May 12, 2006)

i saw this commercial awhile ago and i was about to go buy it .. LoL ...


----------



## Mari168 (May 12, 2006)

They did a live demo on the Tyra Banks show yesterday. It was soooo easy and the model said that it really stays on for a long time up to 10 days. I'm definitely going to try this.

Marilyn


----------



## Lil_Claude (May 12, 2006)

Cool! Thanks for Sharing. I wonder if they sell this locally?


----------



## jen19 (May 12, 2006)

it would be great if everyones nailbed was the same as they are making these things...i would imagine if they don't fit your nail, it would be a pain in the behind to get them trimmed down and looking right...I'll stick to the old fashioned way of doing my nails, i change my polish every other day anyway


----------



## Kaede (May 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Mari168* They did a live demo on the Tyra Banks show yesterday. It was soooo easy and the model said that it really stays on for a long time up to 10 days. I'm definitely going to try this.
Marilyn

I saw this also, it looked so awesome! She just pressed the strip against the edge of her nails and it broke off perfectly and looked just like normal polish! The color was so pretty also. Of course, as someone already pointed out, everyone's nails are different, they might not be the right shape or size. But since I'm a total perfectionist and my nails are ALWAYS smudged or chipped, I'd love to try these! Anyone who does or already has, let us know how they are!


----------



## eightthirty (May 13, 2006)

It sounds like just another thing I try where I screw up my nails....but that's just me. It's all about coordination, which I am totally lacking when it comes to nails. I know many of the ladies here are far more better at it than me!! It sounds perfect except for the fact that I'm totally not able to pull it off!


----------



## susanks1 (May 13, 2006)

I just bought some but haven't tried them yet. I think they are expensive. You get 16 fingernails worth. That isn't enough to do 2 manicures for $4.99. I won't buy them again.


----------



## AngelaMH (May 13, 2006)

I thought they looked pretty kewl on the commercial! But that price is too spendy for me. I'll stick to normal polish.


----------



## Aquilah (May 13, 2006)

I've been tempted to get some, but I haven't yet... You'd think as a Rep I'd jump on getting something new before the general public can get it, but I didn't... Curious as to how well it works...


----------



## Retro-Violet (May 13, 2006)

i read this i think in the new lucky magazine. i was like wow thats just crazy.


----------



## blackmettalic (May 13, 2006)

My Mom told me abou this, I can't see this working on everyone's nails, esp. since I have the hands of a five yr. old (and super narrow nails).


----------



## chocobon (May 13, 2006)

I think it's a gr8 idea


----------



## kaeisme (May 13, 2006)

I would love to know some reviews on this...


----------



## linda46125 (May 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *susanks1* I just bought some but haven't tried them yet. I think they are expensive. You get 16 fingernails worth. That isn't enough to do 2 manicures for $4.99. I won't buy them again. ohh that is a bit on the pricey side considering you could get a whole bottle of polish for that, and especially if you dont like them or they dont work for you.x


----------



## KellyB (May 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *eightthirty* It sounds like just another thing I try where I screw up my nails....but that's just me. It's all about coordination, which I am totally lacking when it comes to nails. I know many of the ladies here are far more better at it than me!! It sounds perfect except for the fact that I'm totally not able to pull it off! I'm with you. I'm terrible with my nails. It's easier for me just to keep clear polish on them because you can't see my screwups with that.....But it is a novel idea. it always amazes me how they come up with stuff. I'd bet it be great for proms, brides, etc if they fit their nails.


----------



## susanks1 (May 21, 2006)

I put mine on last night. Already they are lifting on the edges. I was even careful when I applied them and made sure my nails were clean. The sizes were pretty good except for my pinkie finger. I did a review on this product. Poor product and very expensive.


----------



## eightthirty (May 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *susanks1* I put mine on last night. Already they are lifting on the edges. I was even careful when I applied them and made sure my nails were clean. The sizes were pretty good except for my pinkie finger. I did a review on this product. Poor product and very expensive. Thanks for sharing and reviewing! I guess we'd better start a thread on polishing the nails!!


----------



## Ladyeve21 (Sep 5, 2006)

I like the idea but, i dont like the price. I hate painting my nails cuz i always screw up somehow .


----------



## mandy_ (Sep 5, 2006)

I have really short nails that are very uneven from biting. I doubt this would work for me, so I probably won't be buying it anytime soon. It does look super cool though.


----------



## eightthirty (Sep 5, 2006)

Anyone else tried this yet?


----------



## -Liz- (Oct 19, 2006)

oo i hope more ppl try this! i can't find it here


----------



## swimchick35 (Nov 16, 2006)

NO WAY. Is this REAL? 0.0 What if they don't fit your nail, though?


----------



## marshall1704 (Nov 16, 2006)

thanks for posting, I was very curious to try it!!


----------



## katrosier (Nov 16, 2006)

They fit better on long nails than short nails and narrow nails rather than wide nails. I know cuz I tried them on my nails which long and narrow except for one that was broken and it completely screwed that one up. Also when you're pressing them on you need to be really careful otherwise you puch a whole in the sheet or get air bubbles. They're not worth the money.


----------



## Princess6828 (Nov 17, 2006)

I've seen them, but I've been skeptical of them. It just seems to easy to be true.


----------



## David (Nov 21, 2006)

Can you use them on your toes?


----------

